# Like coffee?



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I was just wondering how many other adults there are like me who hate coffee.

Wonder if this poll will be skewed by Brits who might substitute tea in place of coffee. At least that's the stereotype. I have no idea if Brits really drink tea all that much.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I like me some coffee with vanilla.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I love both coffee and tea, well, and caffeinated, carbonated beverages. I guess I'm a caffeine addict.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Blah! I cant even stand the smell of coffee lol


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

It's my lifeblood.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

I've become completely depend on it now that I sleep in someone's living room.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> I was just wondering how many other adults there are like me who hate coffee.
> 
> Wonder if this poll will be skewed by Brits who might substitute tea in place of coffee. At least that's the stereotype. I have no idea if Brits really drink tea all that much.


1) I hate coffee

2) I am half British and I love tea.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I've been drinking coffee since I was a little girl (started around four) heh, just that tasty. I usually drink it either black, or with stevia, raw chocolate, & almond breeze. Mmmm, think i'll go make myself a cup right now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Much prefer tea over coffee but I do drink it every so often.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yea, i like it


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I hate coffee. I'm immune to it anyways. I can drink strong coffee and fall asleep soon afterwards. It's practically pointless so my opinion probably won't change, even in the future, as an adult.


----------



## poepoe (Aug 23, 2011)

*sigh* I love coffee, it is my favorite drink above anything else. I used to drink at least 16oz. a day with a 1:3 ratio with milk... however I began to suspect that the caffeine and dairy were causing my skin problems so I stopped > _ < I occaisionally drink decaf.. yes thats right, for the taste and nothing else


----------



## obsidianavenger (Sep 1, 2011)

not gonna lie, i used to be a total fiend.... i've pretty much toned it down to one 16 oz cup a day though... so i am pretty proud of myself in that regard


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I love coffee, dislike tea.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I drink about 4 cups of tea per day. Haven't had coffee in ages apart from the occasional mocha at the cafe.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Not meant to drink it but have it occasionally.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Its the best part of waking up:cup
I take cream and raw sugar.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm more of a tea person, myself. I drink coffee occasionally because some of the people around me occasionally offer it to me and I make a point never to turn away free caffeine.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm a tea guy, I'll only drink coffee on the oddest occasions


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

I drink coffee sometimes, only cappuccinos. I mostly drink tea though. Green tea to be exact.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Don't drink coffee. Rarely drink anything caffeinated, really.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I drink quite a lot of coffee, and yes, I can feel the effects of the caffeine. Rarely drink tea.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I drink it occasionally. Maybe once a week.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I drink maybe 2-3 cups a day. I get headaches if I go a day without it.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

It taste really good. Im not sure if its the caffeine thats fooling my taste buds or its definitely a double barreled effect for its addiction.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I drink tea. Coffee is for yuppies and americans.

And I am an addict. I get terrible migraines if I miss my morning or afternoon cup of tea.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I think coffee is overrated. Especially Starbucks.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Love it.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Love it. I consume at least 3 cups of coffee most days.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I only drink coffee when I have to for my job. Otherwise I try my best to refrain from consuming any caffeine.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I have a cup every morning at breakfast, but thats usually the only time I drink it.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Meh. Every once in a while. But the only coffee I drink is an Iced Mocha from Starbucks.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Don't drink it, don't like it. 

Also, it seems to me that an awful lot of British people love coffee.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Love the taste but I'm sensitive to caffeine. Maybe I never drank enough to get used to it.
Enjoy it once in a while, but never on an empty stomach.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't care for coffee either way, am a big tea drinker though.


----------



## extraordinary (Sep 10, 2011)

I love my coffee black, prepared with fresh ground beans in a french press.

Have tried over and over to enjoy tea (from Harrods and Teavana to Lipton and everything in between) and I just don't understand the appeal.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Only with lots of cream and lots of sugar. I can't stand black coffee.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I hate coffee, tea, and any other 'fancy' beverage. Water all the way.

I don't drink stimulants at all; depressants are more my bag. I drink alcohol occasionally. But day-to-day, it's water for me.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I like how it tastes and that it makes me more alert but the crash a few hours later, I can't stand. It is like a drug you need to keep getting a hit off every few hours to keep you satiated, ultimately leading to your ruin.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Have it every morning, been doing that ever since i was a young teen, cant think straight in the morning till the coffee kicks in lol.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I sometimes drink lipton ice tea, especially during the summer here.
Sometimes regular tea during winter.

Coffee rarely, I'd rather not become dependent on caffeine. 
And it I don't care for the taste, nor the ridiculous price for a cup.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I do enjoy drinking coffee, but it makes me extremely nervous and jittery afterwards. I don't drink much tea, but I much prefer the taste of it over coffee.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I drink coffee occasionally. Maybe once every one or two weeks.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Nope, I hate coffee...

The only thing caffeinated I drink is tea!


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Nope don't like coffee!


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I love iced coffee and cappuccinos, but I don't drink them that often


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

I've recently become addicted to coffee, not anything fancy, just good ol black coffee with a little sugar. Whats interesting is that when I go to coffee shops near my school and order just regular coffee the people often look at me like I'm insane. Everyone in front of me gets their cappuccino or their frappuccino or whatever and then I just come up and get coffee without any creme. I've even heard girls behind the counter whisper how its weird. And I'm just thinking "Yeah, how dare I come into a coffee shop and order coffee!" I don't know maybe its because I look young and no one else my age seems to gets it.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I loved the smell of coffee so much that I trained myself to drink it when I was a teen (I didn't like it at first, but I love it now). Now I have a pot going all the time.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh god do I hate the taste (and smell) of coffee. 

I remember as a little kid I always waited to drink coffee, I guess because grown ups could drink it. Then the second I tasted it gross.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Best coffee I had was at 9AM with a shot of whisky of some sort. Amaretto goes well with it as well. mmmmmmm


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't exactly like it, but I consume it in vast quantities because freeze-dried coffee is oh-so-much-cheaper than energy drinks, has more caffeine than tea, and is the only thing that keeps me awake at all those times when my body wants to sleep whilst stupid society puts demands on it that require wakefulness.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I was just wondering how many other adults there are like me who hate coffee.


 I don't hate it. I just am not that fond of it.

I'm not British but I like tea. Tea is a meditative experience that coffee just can't touch. Coffee is a kick in the pants but not much more. It has left me with my teeth chattering a few times. Literally.

Tea is soothing, relaxing and "heightening". Yerba mate is almost as good in some ways but it still doesn't touch a good cup of sencha.


----------



## jesus chrisp (Sep 5, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Blah! I cant even smell coffee lol


how is that even possible? lol


----------



## beagleman (May 27, 2011)

Look I love coffee. One of my first exercises for social phobia was to buy coffee at a coffee shop and sit at one of the tables. I thought initially there was not anxiety but it was a very good exercise. It has helped my confidence, so even if you dont like coffee start facing your fears, I am always looking for things to do to help my socio phobia.


----------



## jesus chrisp (Sep 5, 2011)

god i love coffee unfortunantly i cant drink it any more becuase my weak stomach


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep! I never drink it to much, but I do like it. And ice coffee to .


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> I was just wondering how many other adults there are like me who hate coffee.
> 
> Wonder if this poll will be skewed by Brits who might substitute tea in place of coffee. At least that's the stereotype. I have no idea if Brits really drink tea all that much.


Have you experimented with different types?

I only learned to like coffee when I discovered how good I find the taste to be when I add extra extra creamer and sugar. Also, iced coffee is really good.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

I hate coffee. Can't stand the taste and the smell. I am a tea person, not a Brit though.

And water. I pretty much only drink tea and water.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> I was just wondering how many other adults there are like me who hate coffee.
> 
> Wonder if this poll will be skewed by Brits who might substitute tea in place of coffee. At least that's the stereotype. I have no idea if Brits really drink tea all that much.


I hated coffee for most of my life. I used to drink pop/soda instead. But I've been working on giving up soda because of all the sugar.

I started drinking lattes and iced lattes when I was 38-39. I can't really drink straight coffee.

I do drink teas sometimes. I like chai, green, and flavored black teas.

I love the iced chai lattes from Starbucks.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i'm not a big fan. i dont like hot coffee. i'll drink iced coffee occasionally though. don't like tea either.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

My goodness I forgot all about my iced coffee that I left in the fridge!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't drink it. 

I have tried it on very rare occasions.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Man, someone is on a voting booth necro-bump spree. Cocaine, heroin, marijuana, amphetamines, alcohol, coffee, and poo poo.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

What? :um


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Bleh. Coffee. I don't get it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I drink it everyday and get a headache if I don't.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I drink it everyday and get a headache if I don't.


Same here.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Icky stuff


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Coffee's OK, but I could take it or leave it really. I really only like it when it's saturated with milk, sugar, flavoured syrups etc... in other words a milkshake. Far prefer tea; tea tastes cleaner. I don't get this whole "I can't operate without coffee" mentality.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Love coffee.


I recently went back onto ssri's so that I could consume coffee on a regular basis. The stuff is like crack to me.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't drink it. It's too bitter for me.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

I wish I drank it earlier at my old jobs. I luvs it now


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

It's good with sugar and (almond/soy) milk. Black coffee is usually too bitter, although when you drink it every day it becomes enjoyable in spite of tasting awful. Before I started drinking it regularly, it would make me gag. Some less bitter coffees are okay black.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I love coffee. It truly is, as "they" say, an aquired taste though. First time I tried it, I hated it, I only liked it's stimulating effects. My coworkers introduced me to all the fancy variations of vanilla creamers and sugars that led me to absolutely love coffee. I think you have a better chance of enjoying it if you experiement with different variations.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I hate coffee x___x revolting stuff really, same goes for tea. Ugh.


----------

